# Wouldn't it be cool if...



## Rene (Dec 27, 2007)

How many of your projects start with wouldn't if be cool it i made this or did that should only take 2 or 3 evenings. Then you think about it some more and add some extra features, more details, lights, sounds, better way of making something and so on, and before you know it, you have a major undertaking on your hands that will take weeks if not months to complete. Then determined to create this REALLY cool thing, you start, but a few weeks in you get tired of it because you feel it should have been done already! after all it was only meant to take a few evenings and so leave it unfinished.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I think the fun part of the hobby is the making, sure sometimes it's like a job, but you have a worthwhile goal in the end. I crack up when someone asks me how many hours I have in some project. I have NO clue, just have fun doing it.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

yes, Rene, that sounds very familiar. - and months or years later the dusty pieces get integrated into some other project...


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By kormsen on 28 Jul 2011 08:46 PM 
yes, Rene, that sounds very familiar. - and months or years later the dusty pieces get integrated into some other project... 
Nice to know I'm not alone.
I feel much less dysfunctional now !

Ralph


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

On way around "long project burnout" is to break it up into a series of smaller projects with "milestones", so you can celebrate them, enjoy them, and they occur over shorter time spans. 

The milestones also can help make a big project seem not so overwhelming. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

If I "burn out" on one project, I just set it aside and start working on something else. Eventually, I will get "fired up" to restart the shelved project.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

yep, that's it! every mood needs its own choice of ongoing projects. 

its a hobby - where is it written, that we have to finish anything?


----------



## Rene (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only one  good tips, thanks guys.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

A few days,,, NOOOO. A few weeks,,, NOOO. But I have started projects that I thought should take a few months and end up taking 3 years + or else they end up sitting on a shelf in my shop,,, not so much because I get tired of them, but because life always seems to interfere with my fantasy of being a free spirit and having all the time in the world to pursue my various interests. There's always a toilet to fix, a lawn to mow, garbage to take out, fences to mind and cattle to rustle,,, all those little nagging things that make reality too real.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup! All the time! 

Also, I'm in software, so work isn't even a relief


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By rkapuaala on 29 Jul 2011 01:14 PM 
A few days,,, NOOOO. A few weeks,,, NOOO. But I have started projects that I thought should take a few months and end up taking 3 years + or else they end up sitting on a shelf in my shop,,, not so much because I get tired of them, but because life always seems to interfere with my fantasy of being a free spirit and having all the time in the world to pursue my various interests. There's always a toilet to fix, a lawn to mow, garbage to take out, fences to mind and cattle to rustle,,, all those little nagging things that make reality too real.  

and who cares?
finished projects indicate a lack of space.

when we moved in 2005, i brought some unfinished projects from my unfinished 3rd layout. and i know exactly, where they might fit into my YET unfinished actual layout - eventually...


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 30 Jul 2011 04:50 AM 
and who cares?
finished projects indicate a lack of space.

when we moved in 2005, i brought some unfinished projects from my unfinished 3rd layout. and i know exactly, where they might fit into my YET unfinished actual layout - eventually...
:{ I thought Rene did


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

hmmmmm.... - you are right. aparently he does.


----------



## Rene (Dec 27, 2007)

To be honest i don't care, I've always had a number of unfinished projects going that i sometimes come back to and sometimes i don't. i often find a new more exciting project to work on while half way through the current one and move on. But my partner believes i should finish a project before moving onto the next. I do see the point shes making but i was wondering if that normal of us creative types or if i'm just a scatter brain.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

from my point of view you are not, and it is normal. 
from the point of view of my wife - scatterbrain might be a fitting expression...


----------

